# I need a Ski-Doo Guru



## Paddler (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a 1997 Skidoo Touring LE 440 fan cooled. I need to find a replacement chaincase. Original part # is 080 0381 015 and 080 0371 005 for the 2 halves of the chaincase. Skidoo website claims there is a new part number 504 144 701 for the whole case. Problem is they no longer make the new part.

I have spent more days (than I care to admit)reserching these numbers and calling salvage yards with no identical matches.

I really never expected this challenge finding a 13 year old part.

Does anyone know how to cross reference to yet a 3rd number that may work? Or pehaps a friend with a dead identical sled?

I emailed Skidoo customer service but no response in 4 days.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pooh Bieri (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you tried mickeys sleds in midland? He has alot of parts and if he doesnt he'll find it. His # is 989-205-0551


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

What is wrong with your chain case. Is it cracked or something. If it is cracked, have you thought about finding a machine shop that could weld it.


----------



## Paddler (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I was into my 7th mile of owning this sled when I discovered that whoever worked on this sled in the past, failed to use Lok-tite on the big bolt that goes in the end of the track shaft. I was doing about 30mph when the bolt came loose and the gear/chain pushed it through the chaincase. The entire lower radius split so it would be about a 9 inches of welding.

I will look into the welding option. I just assumed it would be too expensive, if it could even be done. I always heard welding aluminum is expensive if you can find someone to do it.

Thanks for suggestions for Mikeys and the welding.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Take your old parts and head over and see Ron at:

Valley Sales
3896 East Houghton Lake Drive, Houghton Lake, MI 48629-8337
(989) 366-8178&#8206;

He's got one heck of used parts inventory, he can more than likel match up something for you. I found out years ago that more than one year or model share a lot of parts.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

You can check out the classifieds on DooTalk.com


----------

